# دع العمق يتحدث إلى العمق



## M a r i a m (5 مارس 2009)

حين "تحب" شخصاً ما أو "تفتقد" شخصاً ما فإنك تختبر ألماً داخلياً. شيئاً فشيئاً، عليك أن تكتشف طبيعة هذا الألم. حين ترتبط أعماق ذاتك بأعماق ذات شخص آخر، فقد يكون غياب هذا الشخص مؤلماً، ولكنه سوف يقودك إلى شركة من نوع أعمق مع هذا الشخص، إذ أن هذا الحب هو في الله. حين يحدث الترابط الحميم بين موضع سكنى الله بداخلك ومثيله في الشخص الآخر، ففي هذه الحالة يكون غياب الشخص الآخر غير هداماً لك. بل على العكس، فإنه سوف يتحداك لأن تدخل في شركة أعمق مع الله، مصدر كل اتحاد وشركة بين البشر.
ولكن من ناحية أخرى، فإن الألم الذي يحدثه غياب الشخص الآخر من الممكن أن يريك أنك لست في تلامس مع أعماق ذاتك. فأنت تحتاج إلى الآخر كي ما تختبر الإحساس بالصحة والتكامل الداخلي. لقد صرت في حالة اعتماد نفسي على هذا الآخر جعلتك تغرق في الاكتئاب بسبب غيابه أو غيابها عنك. لقد صار الأمر كما لو كان الآخر قد أخذ منك جزء لا تستطيع بدونه الحياة. عندئذ فإن الألم الذي يحدثه هذا الغياب يكشف لك عن عجز ما في الثقة في الله. ولكن الله كافياً لك. 
إن المحبة الحقيقية بين شخصين من البشر تضعك في تلامس مع أعماق ذاتك. إنها محبة في الله. عندئذ، فإن الألم الذي تختبره من جراء موت أو غياب الشخص المحبوب يدعوك دائماً لاختبار أعمق لمحبة الله. فمحبة الله هي كل الحب الذي تحتاجه، وهي تكشف لك عن حب الله أيضاً في الآخرين. فالله الذي فيك يستطيع أن يتحدث إلى الله الذي في الآخرين. فهذا عمقاً يتحدث إلى عمق. علاقة متبادلة في قلب الله الذي يعانق كليكما. 
إن الموت أو الغياب لا ينهي أو حتى يخمد محبة الله التي أحضرتك للشخص الآخر. بل إنها تدعوك للدخول في خطوة أعمق في سر محبة الله التي لا تفرغ. ولكنها في ذات الوقت عملية مؤلمة، ومؤلمة جداً، لأن الشخص الآخر قد صار إعلاناً حقيقياً لحب الله لك. ولكنك كلما تجردت من السند المعطى لك من الله في الناس، كلما دُعيت لتحب الله لأجل الله فقط، المحبة الفائقة التي تربو لمستوى الرهبة، ولكنها المحبة التي تمنح الحياة الأبدية. 

*من كتاب: "صوت الحب الداخلي"
(الأب: هنري نووين)
*​


----------



## kalimooo (6 مارس 2009)

M a r i a m

موضوع رائع جداااا

شكراااااااااااااااااا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (6 مارس 2009)

> إن المحبة الحقيقية بين شخصين من البشر تضعك في تلامس مع أعماق ذاتك. إنها محبة في الله. عندئذ، فإن الألم الذي تختبره من جراء موت أو غياب الشخص المحبوب يدعوك دائماً لاختبار أعمق لمحبة الله. فمحبة الله هي كل الحب الذي تحتاجه، وهي تكشف لك عن حب الله أيضاً في الآخرين. فالله الذي فيك يستطيع أن يتحدث إلى الله الذي في الآخرين. فهذا عمقاً يتحدث إلى عمق. علاقة متبادلة في قلب الله الذي يعانق كليكما.


موضوع جميل 
شكرا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مارس 2009)

موضوع رااااااائع يا مريم 

تسلم ايدك

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
 
​ ربنا  يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Alexander.t (7 مارس 2009)

رائع جدا يا مريم ميرسى على تعبك

ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب

اذكرينى فى صلواتك


----------



## happy angel (9 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى كتيرررر حبيبتى

موضوع رااائع جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## اني بل (12 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك على موضوعك الرائع بل أكثر من الرئع ، والرب يباركك


----------



## M a r i a m (12 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> M a r i a m
> 
> موضوع رائع جداااا
> 
> ...


----------



## M a r i a m (12 مارس 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> موضوع جميل
> 
> شكرا​


----------



## M a r i a m (12 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااائع يا مريم ​
> 
> تسلم ايدك​
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع ​
> ...


----------



## M a r i a m (12 مارس 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> رائع جدا يا مريم ميرسى على تعبك
> 
> ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب
> 
> اذكرينى فى صلواتك


----------



## M a r i a m (12 مارس 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى كتيرررر حبيبتى​*
> 
> *موضوع رااائع جدااا*​
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## M a r i a m (12 مارس 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


> شكرا لك على موضوعك الرائع بل أكثر من الرئع ، والرب يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يونيو 2009)

حين "تحب" شخصاً ما أو "تفتقد" شخصاً ما فإنك تختبر ألماً داخلياً. شيئاً فشيئاً، عليك أن تكتشف طبيعة هذا الألم.
 حين ترتبط أعماق ذاتك بأعماق ذات شخص آخر، فقد يكون غياب هذا الشخص مؤلماً، ولكنه سوف يقودك إلى شركة من نوع أعمق مع هذا الشخص، إذ أن هذا الحب هو في الله. 
حين يحدث الترابط الحميم بين موضع سكنى الله بداخلك ومثيله في الشخص الآخر، ففي هذه الحالة يكون غياب الشخص الآخر غير هداماً لك. بل على العكس، فإنه سوف يتحداك لأن تدخل في شركة أعمق مع الله، مصدر كل اتحاد وشركة بين البشر.
ولكن من ناحية أخرى، فإن الألم الذي يحدثه غياب الشخص الآخر من الممكن أن يريك أنك لست في تلامس مع أعماق ذاتك. فأنت تحتاج إلى الآخر كي ما تختبر الإحساس بالصحة والتكامل الداخلي. لقد صرت في حالة اعتماد نفسي على هذا الآخر جعلتك تغرق في الاكتئاب بسبب غيابه أو غيابها عنك. لقد صار الأمر كما لو كان الآخر قد أخذ منك جزء لا تستطيع بدونه الحياة. عندئذ فإن الألم الذي يحدثه هذا الغياب يكشف لك عن عجز ما في الثقة في الله. ولكن الله كافياً لك. 
إن المحبة الحقيقية بين شخصين من البشر تضعك في تلامس مع أعماق ذاتك. إنها محبة في الله. عندئذ، فإن الألم الذي تختبره من جراء موت أو غياب الشخص المحبوب يدعوك دائماً لاختبار أعمق لمحبة الله. فمحبة الله هي كل الحب الذي تحتاجه، وهي تكشف لك عن حب الله أيضاً في الآخرين. فالله الذي فيك يستطيع أن يتحدث إلى الله الذي في الآخرين. فهذا عمقاً يتحدث إلى عمق. علاقة متبادلة في قلب الله الذي يعانق كليكما. 
إن الموت أو الغياب لا ينهي أو حتى يخمد محبة الله التي أحضرتك للشخص الآخر. بل إنها تدعوك للدخول في خطوة أعمق في سر محبة الله التي لا تفرغ. ولكنها في ذات الوقت عملية مؤلمة، ومؤلمة جداً، لأن الشخص الآخر قد صار إعلاناً حقيقياً لحب الله لك. ولكنك كلما تجردت من السند المعطى لك من الله في الناس، كلما دُعيت لتحب الله لأجل الله فقط، المحبة الفائقة التي تربو لمستوى الرهبة، ولكنها المحبة التي تمنح الحياة الأبدية. 

من كتاب: "صوت الحب الداخلي"
(الأب: هنري نووين)
​


----------



## sosana (24 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي يا كوكو على الموضوع الرااائع ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## happy angel (24 يونيو 2009)

> إن الموت أو الغياب لا ينهي أو حتى يخمد محبة الله التي أحضرتك للشخص الآخر. بل إنها تدعوك للدخول في خطوة أعمق في سر محبة الله التي لا تفرغ. ولكنها في ذات الوقت عملية مؤلمة، ومؤلمة جداً، لأن الشخص الآخر قد صار إعلاناً حقيقياً لحب الله لك. ولكنك كلما تجردت من السند المعطى لك من الله في الناس، كلما دُعيت لتحب الله لأجل الله فقط، المحبة الفائقة التي تربو لمستوى الرهبة، ولكنها المحبة التي تمنح الحياة الأبدية.



*ميرسى كوكو موضوع راااائع جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يونيو 2009)

sosana قال:


> ميرسي يا كوكو على الموضوع الرااائع ده
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا سوسنا​
ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى كوكو موضوع راااائع جدااا*​
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا هابى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (26 يونيو 2009)

> إن المحبة الحقيقية بين شخصين من البشر تضعك في تلامس مع أعماق ذاتك. إنها محبة في الله. عندئذ، فإن الألم الذي تختبره من جراء موت أو غياب الشخص المحبوب يدعوك دائماً لاختبار أعمق لمحبة الله. فمحبة الله هي كل الحب الذي تحتاجه، وهي تكشف لك عن حب الله أيضاً في الآخرين.


موضوع جدا جميل​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 يونيو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بنوتا


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## M a r i a m (26 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع جميل ياكوكو*
*بس سورى هو مكرر*
*دع العمق يتحدث إلى العمق*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يونيو 2009)

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------

